# What gear do you carry?



## 87hunter (16/1/18)

An interesting topic came up yesterday on a whatsapp group.
What vape gear do you take with you when you leave the house? I travel a lot so I keep a variety of things.

I use a camera bag to carry my vape gear as it has a shoulder strap and surplus goes in the laptop bag.
In it daily I have:

Voopoo drag for icy fruits
Tesla invader for bakery
One squonk - they go in rotation
Billet box
I4 battery charger with car charger adapter and spare batteries for my squonk
Juice
Cotton
Ud coil kit if I expect to rewick or getting vape mail

Below pic was today's gear.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Shatter (16/1/18)

I travel light when i leave the house, can last a day when im with clients or out and about





Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/1/18)

Normally 2 BB's and sometimes a mod with Skyline... but never without 2 x BB!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir (16/1/18)

I have full faith with BB in hand, spare battery and unicorn bottle in my pocket... I travel a lot but I always travel light!! I've even pulled as long as 10 hours on a single battery paired with a single boro recently in Dubai. Using an LG brown choc, 0.8ohm fused clapton at 25W, conservatively of course but for the sake of science.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Muttaqeen (16/1/18)

Dont have pics but I always mission with a backpack. My toolkit in and battery box and whatever juice im vaping packed nicely away.... All my spares and cotton in a little headphone bag aswell.

Have to be prepared as there is always somebody who needs a rewick or something when im out and about lol

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Scissorhands (16/1/18)

A loaded paddy, 2 spare cells and a 30ml is usually more than enough for any day out




My "work" bag is another story though

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (18/1/18)

Good thread @87hunter 

On shortish trips i take my Evod/istick20 and my trusty Subtank Mini / istick50
Evod always in my man bag and Subtank Mini is my main "car vape"

Longer trips i may take the camera bag which will include 2 or 3 other devices
BB , Reo and maybe something else
Mainly for juice variety

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spyro (18/1/18)

Ever since I picked up my R150 it's the only thing I ever carry. With two fully charged batteries and a single coil OBS my battery lasts a day and a half so all I need is my mod and my juice. 

Getting myself a BB soon. Looking forward to that.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/1/18)

I'm off to Sun City for a week and have packed 4 BB's and my VapeDroid with Vapor Giant on top!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/1/18)

I travel very light too.
My old faithtul 'Praxis Vapour Banshee' has never let me down, she has her battle scars but shes been a true workhorse, and for the past 4 months the Merlin Mini has sat ontop of her.

I take a extra set of batts with me everyday to work.
I leave juice at work so i dont have to keep cartering juice up and down.
So my mod and batts is all i carry.

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## TheV (19/1/18)

A normal day sees me leaving the house with a BB. No extra battery. No extra juice.
If I know its going to be an extended day I'll take 1 extra battery and 1 bottle of juice. 
Only on special occasions will I cart around more...

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/1/18)

Pretty much the same as @TheV with a B.B. but I have a bottle of juice at work for just in case!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (19/1/18)

Used to be a backpack with 6 mods and atties , 8 juices and all building needs, and a vape bag with 8 batteries and another 2 spare mods and rest of the spare tanks. Now it's only one or two BB, maybe a squonker and a mod with tank + spare, 2 spare batteries(haven't needed them yet) and 4 juices for variety. This relates to about 60% less than before. 

BB really changes your needs and vapestyle

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## 87hunter (20/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the color scheme

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

